# Alternativa para el transceptor novicio



## gepelbaum (Mar 6, 2012)

Estimados! ando re caliente (con muchas ganas) de hacer el transceptor novicio BLU para 80m, ya desde hace mucho y creo haberlo comentado ya en el foro.. pero realmente me echa mucho para atras la gran cantidad de plaquetas que son
placa madre
amplificador de rf
oscilador
amplificador de audio
preamplificador de audio 
y tres para elfrecuencimetro

estoy en condiciones tecnicas de comprimirlo y hacer de las 3 del frecuencimetro una sola y meter varios circuitos en una sola placa pero realmente no tengo muchas ganas de pensar, hoy por hoy mi objetivo es descanzar un poco el valero (la cabeza) y estoy buscando algo un poco mas cocinado y menos modular... es decir algo un poco mas plug and play, desde luego, lidiando un poco con los filtros bobinas etc pero en menos cantidad de placas

tienen a mano o conocen algun otro transeptor de 80m como para comenzar?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## gabriel77sur (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola colega por que no pruebas armar el bitx20 en una sola placa tienes todo y en otra esta la etapa de salida, ademas hay bastante información sobre este equipo, lo único que deberás realizar serán las modificaciones correspondiente para la banda de 80 ya que este esta diseñado para la banda de 20 Mts otra cosa si no quieres lidiar con realizar las placas o buscar los componentes puedes comprar el kit del mismo, lo único que le falta el equipo es un frecuencimetro cosa que no es muy difícil de instalar, saludos


----------



## gepelbaum (Mar 6, 2012)

Que tal Gabriel, muchas gracias por el comentario.
el bitx20 lo tengo de oido ya que asterion lo armo y modifico para la banda de 40m, en la cual tampoco puedo salir por ser novicio.
Voy a investigar en que consiste la modificacion para 40m y veo si la puedo reproducir para 80m, obvio que si lo encuentro cocinado mejor. Lo que si me preocupa es el OVF, es cuestion de conseguir un tandem de alguna radio am antigua no?


Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## gabriel77sur (Mar 7, 2012)

Si el amigo asterion y yo lo hemos armado al equipo, el lo modifico para 40 Mts y yo lo deje como estaba ya que pienso jugar con el VFO, en el que arme use un tandem de una radio de AM ahora estoy pensando en en colocar una varicap o el agregado de un DDS, este ultimo ya lo tengo terminado, aunque también creo que se puede adaptar el fll de IK3OIL y asi obtener una alta estabilidad y un frecuencimetro, en fin como comentario final puedo decir que funciona muy bien el bitx20, saludos


----------



## gepelbaum (Mar 8, 2012)

Al final no se para que pregunto si despues hago lo que quiero!!
Tocayo, me puse a ver el bitx20 y ya para llevarlo a 40 hay que modificar unas cuantas cosillas, el vfo tb es con un tandem y entre pito y flauta me voy a terminar quemando el bocho... no es de vago ni nada, pero con todos los problemas laborales que tengo y el stress que ando teniendo por ahi, me parece que voy a tener que agachar la cabeza y encarar el novicio. lo que si.. voy a hacer solo el mainboard el amplificador y el ovf
mi idea seria el dia de mañana hacerle con el 8051 y .... hayyyy se me borro de la mente el nombre del integrado que es un dds AD89xx hacerle un ovf mas estable
bueno.. ya veremos te mantengo al tanto!!
y si es posible por radio!
muchas gracias!


----------



## lsedr (Mar 9, 2012)

gepelbaum dijo:


> Al final no se para que pregunto si despues hago lo que quiero!!
> Tocayo, me puse a ver el bitx20 y ya para llevarlo a 40 hay que modificar unas cuantas cosillas, el vfo tb es con un tandem y entre pito y flauta me voy a terminar quemando el bocho... no es de vago ni nada, pero con todos los problemas laborales que tengo y el stress que ando teniendo por ahi, me parece que voy a tener que agachar la cabeza y encarar el novicio. lo que si.. voy a hacer solo el mainboard el amplificador y el ovf
> mi idea seria el dia de mañana hacerle con el 8051 y .... hayyyy se me borro de la mente el nombre del integrado que es un dds AD89xx hacerle un ovf mas estable
> bueno.. ya veremos te mantengo al tanto!!
> ...



anda con la placa del Novicio de LW3DYL, que yo lo hice y sale muy bien...

Aquí te dejo un OFV super estable del mismo autor: el colega LW3DYL







Olvidate del Tandem y usa un potenciometro para sintonizar usando dos BD139 como varicap.

Si vas a usar el transceptor en 80 metros y vas a usar cristales de 8.000 Mhz entonces calculas el numero de vuelta que le darás a L1 para que el OFV te ande entre 4.28 y 4.38 Mhz...

Pero entonces si te decides a usar este OFV, que anda mejor entre los 3 Mhz, debes usar cristales de 7.000 Mhzy calcular la bobina para que te ande el oscilador entre 3.300 y 3.350 Mhz.

Lo que entonces sería:
*7.000 Mhz *- 3.300 Mhz = 3.700 Mhz (sintonía RTX)
*7.000 Mhz* - 3.350 Mhz = 3.650 Mhz (sintonía RTX)

En mi caso lo tengo trabajando en 40 M y uso cristales de 12.000 Mhz y un OFV de un Yaesu de 1960 que anda entre 4.450 - 5.000 Mhz lo que al final me da un rango de TRX de casi 500 Khz (desde 6.985 - 7.490 Mhz aproximadamente)

saludos c


----------



## gepelbaum (Mar 9, 2012)

buenooo bien!! era lo que andaba nesitando!.. es algo intermedio y de seguro mucho mas estable!
Buen dato!.. hoy ya comienzo con la costruccion de las PCB's y a montar la etapa de audio.. asi voy calentando el soldador para cuando llegue a RF! jaaj
Muchas gracias!

edit: ya me imprimi la pbc asi que arranco con la construccion hoy por la tarde/noche.

edit2: jajaj escuchame isdr... no me avive de espejar las pistas antes de mandarle plancha jaja.... voy a tener que soldar todos los componentes del lado de cobre! jajaja
mañana termino de perforar el main y el ampli... audio y ofv ya los tengo asi que voy a comenzar con la construccion de los mismos.
saludos!!


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2012)

gepelbaum dijo:


> buenooo bien!! era lo que andaba nesitando!.. es algo intermedio y de seguro mucho mas estable!
> Buen dato!.. hoy ya comienzo con la costruccion de las PCB's y a montar la etapa de audio.. asi voy calentando el soldador para cuando llegue a RF! jaaj
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> ...



si adelante, cualquier problema pos aquí estamos... saludos c


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2012)

aqui ves mi transceptor configurado para los 40 M





aqui mi OFV extraído de un equipo HF Yaesu :





pero modificaré el OFV para entrarle adentro de su misca (caja de UPS) todas las demas placas, ya que tengo otra placa completa que hice igual para 40 m...

será una segunda versión...


O si quieres un Oscilador digital entre 1 khz y 33 mhz, compras este


----------



## gepelbaum (Mar 10, 2012)

Excelente! yo pensaba meterlo dentro de una vhs.. o algo asi..

te comento que el ovf lo tengo andando!.. al menos oscila pero esta en el orden de los 5.8 -7mz segun la bobina.... pero el bobina me parece que soy yo... 
como se hace el calculo de la bobina? para que resuene a la frecuencia intermedia de la banda de 80m y la capacitancia es 60pf?
o meror dicho... cuantas vueltas, diametro y que alambre usaste para 40m? si la multiplico por dos deberia dar 80  

muchas grcias!! ya va tomando forma


----------



## lsedr (Mar 11, 2012)

gepelbaum dijo:


> Excelente! yo pensaba meterlo dentro de una vhs.. o algo asi..
> 
> te comento que el ovf lo tengo andando!.. al menos oscila pero esta en el orden de los 5.8 -7mz segun la bobina.... pero el bobina me parece que soy yo...
> como se hace el calculo de la bobina? para que resuene a la frecuencia intermedia de la banda de 80m y la capacitancia es 60pf?
> ...



Es que eso depende de los cristales que vallas a usar...

La primeraz que que hice el proyecto para 80 M, usé cristales de 8.000 Mhz y usé un OFV que andaba entre 4.400 y 4.500 mhz, lo que daba como resultado:   (8 mhz - 4.400 mhz) = 3.6 mhz   .... y (8 mhz -4.500) = 3.7 mhz; y la bobina tenía unas 30 vueltas sobre una jeringa de 10 mm = 1 cm de diametro.... eso eran los cálculos para 80 Metros...

Luego usé cristales de 12.000 Mhz y utilizé un OFV de un Yaesu....

Me gusta usar jeringas de 1cm = 10 mm como la de la foto para hacer el embobinado...






Los capacirores variables son de 60pF, de color marron.





Otra opción sería un OFV digital como el LTC1799:





Datasheet


----------



## gepelbaum (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey! desaparecí por unos días, pero sigo luchando con el ovf!... ahora no se por que esta asilando como en los 4.000 MHz pero con el potenciometro no logro variar la frecuencia, cosa que los otros dias si me sucedia.

al conectar el osciloscopio en el cursor del potenciometro la tension varia entre 0 y vz (tension de zener) pero al medir luego de la resistencia de 100k la tension ya se encuentra clavada en vz y oscilando un poco, obtuvo un pequeño rizado digamos.
Realmente no entre a tomar nota de los valores exactos, pero voy a intentar extraer los db139 y probarlos fuera del cirtuito y / o los cambio de todas formas.

algo paso al probar con tantas bobinas que dejo de andar, puesto que a penas lo conecte si bien andaba por los 7megas con el pote podia variar la frecuencia como si nada..

a no serrrr, a no serrrr que tallll vezzz, este colpitts funcione mejor en esas frecuencias que entas que son un poco mas bajas no??

sheeet si me pusiera a calcular un poco!!

tengo que comenzar a ser un poco mas metódico y experimentar mejor anotando todas las variables y los resultados obtenidos!! ..

Bueno! luego les comento como me esta yendo con esto!.

Saludos y gracias!

Edit: perdoname pero viendo el datasheet del LTC1799 en http://cds.linear.com/docs/Datasheet/1799fc.pdf noto que a la salida es una onda cuadrada...

el ovf puede tener una salida de cuadrada?

y lo peor es poner LTC1799 en youtube,.... estan del tomate! ajaj 




bueno, en principio comienzo haciendo el proyecto tal cual esta probado y funcionado y una vez que comprenda como funciona procedere a realizar las modificaciones, entre las cuales tengo el ovf microcontrolado con display lcd y algunas cosas mas.. pero primero que me ande asi y despues se agrega,. si no la cosa no va ni para atras ni para adelante!

un abrazo!


----------



## lsedr (Mar 21, 2012)

gepelbaum dijo:


> Hey! desaparecí por unos días, pero sigo luchando con el ovf!... ahora no se por que esta asilando como en los 4.000 MHz pero con el potenciometro no logro variar la frecuencia, cosa que los otros dias si me sucedia.
> 
> al conectar el osciloscopio en el cursor del potenciometro la tension varia entre 0 y vz (tension de zener) pero al medir luego de la resistencia de 100k la tension ya se encuentra clavada en vz y oscilando un poco, obtuvo un pequeño rizado digamos.
> Realmente no entre a tomar nota de los valores exactos, pero voy a intentar extraer los db139 y probarlos fuera del cirtuito y / o los cambio de todas formas.
> ...



si amigo dale, seguí experimentando.... el OFV colpitts que te envie trabaja excelente y muy estable en las frecuencias desde 3 a 5 mhz...

debes usar los cristales de mas conveniencia de acuerdo a como pueda andar mejor tu OFV...

en cuanto al LT, la señal se puede convertir de cuadrada a senoidal...



para calcular la bobina osciladora, aqui en este archivo aparece una tabla con los valores:
descarga este archivo del amigo LW3DYL: http://gacw.no-ip.org/index.php?opt...icle&id=267:montajeslw3dyl&Itemid=231&lang=es


----------



## crimson (Mar 21, 2012)

Si van a jugar con las bobinas acuérdense de este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hacer-bobinas-mini-ring-cc-42430/
Saludos C


----------



## gepelbaum (Mar 27, 2012)

Bueno señores!,... termine de armar el main..
arme los transformadores pero maso menos... el grafico solo muestra que tengo que utilizar 20cm de alambre, pero no especifica la candidad de vueltas. a los tres alambres los meti en el taladro y los enrosque entre si, leo por ahi que era algo aconsejable.

ahora con lo que vengo es con con las bobinas, bien crimson por el programa y mucho mejor por el tutorial!!

la duda que tengo es que en la guia del novicio dice que la L es de 7,5uH y quiero saber si tiene que ser SI o SI 7,5... puesto que si debe de ser asi necesitaria un medidor de inductancias a lo cual deberia de realizar uno que tengo en vista desde hace rato
este salio publicado en la revista elector nº 280 correspondiente al mes de  septiembre de 2003. si bien no es un medidor de inductancias nato, es un complemento para el oscilocopio y gracias a unos calculos simples permite encontrar el valor exacdo de la inductancia y lo mejor de todo es que se hace con un solo  transistor y unos pocos componentes solidarios.

lo que no quiero es tampoco perder tiempo en hacer otros circuitos, que si bien me dan una mano, si no son completamente necesarios preferiria por lo pronto prescindir de ellos.

en resumen:
T1 - T2 y T3 cuantas espiras llevan?
es necesario el uso de un L meter para realizar las inductancias del main?
agrego... no encuentro por ningun lado y eso que patie!, las iductancias de 1mH, si las de 1uH que use para el colpitts creo o en algun lado que ya ni recuerdo. es posible hacer los choques estos con una resistencia y unas vueltitas de alambre? tienen idea?... no me digas que con el programa que pasaste? me voy a fijar!

lo otro que agrego es que para la construccion del filtro compre un pool de 20 cristales de 8megas y me puse a medirlos a todos para ver los mas cercanos
todos marcaban entre 8000.48 y 8000.52 a excepcion de dos que su deriva fue de un poco mas 7999.9 y 8001.2
estan perfectectos los cristales no?

bueno.. le sigo metiendo pata y les agradezco profundamente por la mano que me estan dando! espero sea este uno de esos pocos circuitos que pude sacar andando!


----------



## crimson (Mar 27, 2012)

Hola gepelbaum, es simple, las vueltas que entren en el toroide. Para los transformadores trifilares he hecho de todo, hasta unos con toroide de lamparita bajo consumo con tre vueltitas y andan lo más bien. El equipo está sobredimensionado, justamente para poder trabajar con cualquier cosa. El circuito de entrada puede ser diferente, no hay problemas, hay que tener en cuenta dos cosas: 1) que resuene en 3,65MHz y 2) que la derivación esté a más o menos 1/3 de masa. Esto se puede lograr con una bobina común, con un toroide, o en este caso, con dos inductancias, la de masa con 1/3 más o menos de valor de la de arriba.  La inductancia de 1mHy se puede reemplazar, *en el último de los casos* por una resistencia de 220 ohm, como en el Bitx.. Los critales están bien, por suerte hoy en día vienen bastante parejos. Podés conseguir inductancias de 1mHy en algunas lámparas bajo consumo. 
Andá comentando tus progresos, hay varios de esos equipos andando con buen resultado. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 30, 2012)

Aquí también puedes estudiar mas el caso: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/problemas-transceptor-novicio-lw3dyl-52647/


----------



## gepelbaum (Mar 30, 2012)

OLVIDATE!!!! sabes como me mate de risa con ese post!!! arrancaste de nada y lo sacaste andando!! FUE MI POST INSPIRADOR!!
este lo abri de vagoneta para ver si me decian que hay uno de 100w, con tres transistores y que no necesitaba ajustes.

Seguro el fin de semana estaré terminando de armarlo y arrancando con todos los ajustes!!

Muchas gracias! y los mantengo al tanto!


----------



## lsedr (Mar 30, 2012)

gepelbaum dijo:


> OLVIDATE!!!! sabes como me mate de risa con ese post!!! arrancaste de nada y lo sacaste andando!! FUE MI POST INSPIRADOR!!
> este lo abri de vagoneta para ver si me decian que hay uno de 100w, con tres transistores y que no necesitaba ajustes.
> 
> Seguro el fin de semana estaré terminando de armarlo y arrancando con todos los ajustes!!
> ...




Pos te digo que yo probé la etapa de potencia en 40 metros con 120 watts y solo duró 3 segundos el mosfet IRFZ44N   jajaja se quemó we...

luego lo dejé en 10 watts que es lo debido


----------



## lsedr (Abr 5, 2012)

hay una etapa de potencia con 2 mosfet que voy a hacer para mayor potencia....


----------



## gepelbaum (Abr 10, 2012)

y bueno.. termine de montar todos los componentes

al momento de la prueba un ruido se escucho, cual chiflido de viento y luego la placa de potencia se puso en corto

midiendo midiendo se puso en corto el mosfet..... sheeettt

voy a comprar otro, pero consulto, porque me parece que fui yo.. al colocarlo en el disipador.. tiene que ir con aislante de mica y arandelita de plastico no? .. no le puse nada y pienso que se me puso en corto con el bd139 que tb estaba con el disipador

Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Abr 10, 2012)

Hola gepelbaum, por supuesto, tanto el BD como el Mosfet van con mica entre el cuerpo y el disipador, y ojo, ante de encenderlo fijate que el preset que regula la corriente de reposo del mosfet esté *con el cursor a masa*, porque si está a positivo puede tomar mucha corriente y quemarse. Saludos C


----------



## gepelbaum (Abr 10, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hola gepelbaum, por supuesto, tanto el BD como el Mosfet van con mica entre el cuerpo y el disipador, y ojo, ante de encenderlo fijate que el preset que regula la corriente de reposo del mosfet esté *con el cursor a masa*, porque si está a positivo puede tomar mucha corriente y quemarse. Saludos C



quemando transistores se aprende! jajaja

despues comento como va el asunto!

muchas gracias!


----------



## lsedr (Abr 10, 2012)

Sube fotos para ver como vas....saludos a todos


----------



## lsedr (Abr 27, 2012)

Excelente oscilador http://www.ebay.com/itm/0-01-5MHz-D...941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f10cc5fad


----------

